# The Last Jedi ScoreTalk - Film Score Bros



## Dr Sabs (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I recently started a youtube channel focusing on discussing film music and all things surrounding it and this week we are doing a discussion of the music of the new Star Wars film The Last Jedi.

We stream at 4PM PST and this is the streaming link: 

Thought this would be of interest to you all and hope you can tune in!


----------

